# Hunger



## animal56 (Sep 29, 2002)

I have started major Protein loading for mass building and strength training.

For the first week, it was really good. Now, I have major hunger-ons. I am constantly hungry, and craving foods. 

Now, I don't know if this is just junk food/fast food withdrawal, but is there any suggestion as to what might be causing this? Lack of fat and/or carbs?

What tricks do you use to combat hunger?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 30, 2002)

Hard to tell w/o seeing your diet.

If you're eating ONLY protein, then yes....lack of fat and fibre would be a problem.  

Next questions would be, if in fact that's what you're doing, is WHY?


----------



## animal56 (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I've cut a lot of carbs and fat, but not completely. So, not eating just ONLY protein.

This is a typical day of tucker:

Meal 1. 
Bowl of Wholegrain cereal w/Skim Milk
Whey Protein Shake w/Skim Milk

Gym

Meal 2.
Protein Bar
1 V8
1 Five Alive

Meal 3.
12 Grain Bread w/Natural Peanut Spread
Why Protein Shake w/Skim Milk

@Work

Meal 4.
1 cup grapes
1 cup baby carrots
1 cup mixed beans

Meal 5.
1 can of tuna
1 banana
1 cup mixed frozen veggies (cauliflower, broccoli, lima beans)
1 cheese stick
1 V8
1 Five Alive

Add in that I drink water all day long, especially @ the gym and work. I also supplement with Ephedrine on occasion, take a multi, and will sometimes have a granola bar, dried fruit strip or trail mix on occasion. Alternatively, if I don't have fruit available at home, I pack 2 Fat Free yogurts.

Keep in mind that I'm trying solely for power lifting and strength building as opposed to bodysculpting.

And the fact that a kitten is stretched out across my chest as I type this...


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2002)

what is the point of that diet ?  are u looking to lose LBM, because you are on the right track...


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd be hungry too if I only ate that. I'm no expert, but just looking at your meals it doesn't seem to contain enough protein. Where's the steaks, chicken..etc..you could add it to meal four. I think the Ephedrine also speeds up your metabolism, hence making you feel hungry..Also, is it me or does it seem like there's a lot of sugar involved with the fruits, granola bars, protein bars, milk, etc..


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 30, 2002)

This isn't anywhere near a high protein diet!

You're diet consists mostly of sugar and isn't enough calories. This is why you're hungry.

You should try to get at least 1 g of protein per lb of BW...if not more....and drop most of that sugar (juice, bread, protein bar, milk, grapes, carrots) and replace it w/ better carbs like oats, sweet potato and rice...and veggies!

Add some EFA's too...you've got none at all.

This diet does nothing to fuel muscle building OR fat loss.


----------



## animal56 (Sep 30, 2002)

And here I was thinking I was eating healthier. Hmmm...


----------



## Mifody (Oct 1, 2002)

well it looks more healthy than the average persons diet, but for your goals of building mass and strength you will need more cals and protein.. and what the rest said.. less sugar, more efas, etc.
ya got more veggies than i do lol


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 1, 2002)

Animal....you may want to read this...there's a bulking diet sample for you. Bulking w/ Slow Burners


----------



## perfecto (Oct 1, 2002)

are there any samples for cutting diets?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> are there any samples for cutting diets?



Yes! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5121

DP


----------



## animal56 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the inside scoop w8 and everyone, but I have one question...

HOW THE HELL DO YOU AFFORD ALL OF THIS?!?!?!?!?!?!

I live in Canada, and this shit ain't cheap! Anyway, I'll see what I can do, and I'll update you all on my diet and/or results in the next week or so.

Thanks again.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 1, 2002)

Well....supplements are NOT needed....it's not really that expensive if you cut out the junk food that most people buy...fast food, even protein bars.

All the protein can be expensive if you're eating steak and chicken breast all day...but add some cheaper forms of protein such as eggs and tuna and it's not that bad.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes...save your $$$ for Flax oil! LOL 

DP


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...but add some cheaper forms of protein such as eggs and tuna and it's not that bad.



Oh sure.....living in a country where they are cheap would be nice


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 1, 2002)

After your little storm, look on the beach for Tuna! LOL 


DP


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

Fuck that, they`re all full of mercury!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 1, 2002)

How much are eggs in Japan??? 

DP


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

Depending on size, up to about $3:50US for 10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 1, 2002)

OH, a METRIC Dozen LOL 


DP


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, they`re pretty fucked up over here 

I go through about 60 eggs a week.......not really that many because a) they`re too fucking expensive, and b) tasye like crap whatever you do with em


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 1, 2002)

$3.50 for eggs?????


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

Yep....so for me a scoop of powder is actually cheaper


----------

